# Iphone Screen



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

I have cracked my iphone 4 screen. Where may i get it replaced and does any one have an idea as to how much it might cost.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For an original, you need to go to a dealer but am sure someone in Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai could fix it for you at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I had my iphone 3G's screen replaced at the dragon mart ... I paid 200 dhs.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Standby! I dropped mine in a puddle and killed it. New battery and wi-fi bit replaced w gen Apple bits for 500Dh including pick up and return...
Repair quoted before work commenced. Totally happy with service.
I will dig out the receipt and PM you the contact number if you are interested?
Waz


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

(I just realised how weird that reads... puddle in Dubai lol! The puddle was man made at work and full of AFFF foam concentrate)


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Wazz. Please do.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Will do*



LongLiveDubai said:


> Thanks Wazz. Please do.


Okay mate, I'm at work today, will search it out tonight.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Had my IPhone 4 screen replaced while I watched in 30mins for 200dhs, only problem is that was in Beijing last month so not a lot of help to you!!


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

the cost of replacing Iphone 4 screen is between 200 to 300 Dhs.

I change it two times.

regards
Hamad


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

@Wazza, could you please share the contact if you already PM to OP ?

@everyone else, have you guys found a source to change out the back glass panel to other colors ? I have found a source on-line, but that was in Hong-Kong.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Chur*



ccr said:


> @Wazza, could you please share the contact if you already PM to OP ?


[email protected]
0505841803

American lady, very nice to deal with.

Waz


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks wazza

could please about tell me about this person. is she repaired all iphone issue?.
like wireless weak signal, lagg in home button...etc

regards
hamad


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

cheeeeZe said:


> thanks wazza
> 
> could please about tell me about this person. is she repaired all iphone issue?.
> like wireless weak signal, lagg in home button...etc
> ...


The company repairs the phones using genuine Apple parts (not like I could tell ha ha) They repaired my 3GS replacing the battery and the wi-fi widget thingy.
Quick honest service.

She was nice to deal with and that's really all I can tell you... a company gave good service and good value in Dubai (shock! )


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

many thanks


----------

